# Support for Logitech BRIO 4K Webcam?



## badbadrobot (Feb 9, 2017)

I just got the new Logitech BRIO 4K webcam in the mail. (http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/brio) I'm praying it's better then the C922. I installed the drivers, added it as a new video capture device, however I'm having issues running it on anything lower then 60fps. Whenever I put it on anything lower then 40-60fps, it does this: https://cl.ly/j60F

Wondering if this is a driver issue on Logitech's side or maybe OBS Studio needs to add support for this cam?

Log file in case its needed: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/36b6df2c9bb6266396a9e6831fd191b5


----------



## EposVox (Feb 13, 2017)

No one have a solution? I can't even get an image past "Device default" and when I do, it looks like OP's.


----------



## Michael Graves (Feb 14, 2017)

You must use custom settings for Brio. Set video format to YUY2 or MJPEG and everything should work out.

It looks like OBS defaults to using NV12 encoding for Brio. It actually uses YUY2 for uncompressed and MJPEG for 4kp30.

I am able to set the cameras as high as 4096x2160@30f/s. It also works reliably at lesser resolutions.

I note that if I used the Logitech Camera Control app to set the digital zoom of the camera that "view" seems to persist when used with OBS.

The Camera Settings app works on my laptop but not on my desktop. I was tinkering with it on the laptop, moved the camera back to the desktop and found that the zoom setting was retained.


----------



## SlaviPana86 (May 26, 2017)

Mine is working only on 30FPS, when I change it to 60fps - black screen. I switch between YUY2 and MJPEK in order to get it to work. 4K is lagging a lot.


----------



## witalysilva (Jul 18, 2017)

On my obs when i set the webcam to 1080p, it does not show 60 fps at all only 30 fps 
these are the highest i can set the webcam to:
4k doesn't even appear 
1920x1080@30F/S
1600x896@30F/S
1280x720@60F/S
....
I have no idea why this is happening what should i do?
I have messed around with the camera's setting app and nothing changes. 
If possible email me at witalysilva@hotmail.com.


----------



## alifewelive (Oct 29, 2017)

Not to bring back an old thread..I have the Brio webcam as well and I can not get the best quality of video like I've seen others on Youtube or on Twitch.tv. I have LED lighting in my ceiling fan. What can I do in OBS Studio/latest software update.


----------



## HorrySheetShowYoutube (Nov 22, 2017)

alifewelive said:


> Not to bring back an old thread..I have the Brio webcam as well and I can not get the best quality of video like I've seen others on Youtube or on Twitch.tv. I have LED lighting in my ceiling fan. What can I do in OBS Studio/latest software update.



I'm with you , this camera seems like garbage in comparison to the other videos I've seen on the net. And I'm certainly NOT getting 60 fps (which is the whole reason I bought it!)


----------



## Michael Graves (Oct 2, 2018)

I haven't been here in a while. Earlier today I was using Brio in vMix at 720p60 and 4K30. It works flawlessly now that vMix supports the MMF access method.

If OBS still uses Direct Show I would not expect good results from Brio at 4K30.


----------



## jatorr (Oct 28, 2018)

It is ok. I don't like the idea of disabling auto exposure and getting a reduced framerate of approximately 15fps. If I leave it on, my green screen fluctuates between light and dark, but at least the frame rate is 60.


----------



## swizzlerz (Apr 18, 2019)

I did some tests with obs now. and i find it sees me but there is a delay on 4k. when i talk the video is way behind. definitaly slower seams not to be showing 30 fps 4k. i did find if you up it just above 1080p to the next one 1444 i think it looks clear and the responce is clear. ive been testing different type c to type c cords to find the best to take advantage of the type c port on my pc and the type c port on the camera. definitaly a challange. some say rated  gen 2 but when i open in obs dont get the benifits. be weary of what cords your purchase from who.


----------



## MikeySlice (May 9, 2019)

Nobody figured this out yet? It shows that it can record at 60 FPS 1080p on the Logitech Capture desktop application, but when you try to set it up on OBS it won't show 60 FPS. HELP!


----------



## Michael Graves (May 9, 2019)

swizzlerz said:


> I did some tests with obs now. and i find it sees me but there is a delay on 4k. when i talk the video is way behind. definitaly slower seams not to be showing 30 fps 4k. i did find if you up it just above 1080p to the next one 1444 i think it looks clear and the responce is clear. ive been testing different type c to type c cords to find the best to take advantage of the type c port on my pc and the type c port on the camera. definitaly a challange. some say rated  gen 2 but when i open in obs dont get the benifits. be weary of what cords your purchase from who.


This comes from the combination of using a high resolution / frame rate setting for the camera (1080p60 or 4K30). The camera cannot deliver this via the Direct Show access method that OBS uses. Result the camera settings to 720p60 or 1080p30 with and MJPEG encoding and it will be real-time.


----------



## Michael Graves (May 9, 2019)

MikeySlice said:


> Nobody figured this out yet? It shows that it can record at 60 FPS 1080p on the Logitech Capture desktop application, but when you try to set it up on OBS it won't show 60 FPS. HELP!


In order for it to show 1080p60 you must use MJPEG encoding. I very much doubt that it will work well in any case, because of the Direct Show access method.

Microsoft Camera and Logitech Capture both use the newer MMF access method, which can deliver 1080p60 (YUY2) and 4K30 (NV12)


----------



## AdamClark (Apr 29, 2020)

SlaviPana86 said:


> Mine is working only on 30FPS, when I change it to 60fps - black screen. I switch between YUY2 and MJPEK in order to get it to work. 4K is lagging a lot.


in fact!!! even today 2020 it's still the same problem!


----------



## Michael Graves (May 6, 2020)

AdamClark said:


> in fact!!! even today 2020 it's still the same problem!


Yup. OBS has not moved to implement camera access via MMF. Still using the ancient Direct Show method. 1080p60 or 4k will not work reliably.


----------



## Wallzii (May 16, 2020)

Michael Graves said:


> Yup. OBS has not moved to implement camera access via MMF. Still using the ancient Direct Show method. 1080p60 or 4k will not work reliably.



Is it possible to use Logitech Capture to dial-in the settings you want for 4K30/1080p60 (using YUY2 or NV12 instead of MJPEG) and then use Logitech Capture as the source in OBS for the same results?

On a side note, I've been looking for a 1080p60 webcam to use with OBS and managed to find stock and order both the Logitech Streamcam and Brio at MSRP (I ordered both in case one doesn't ship). From my understanding, I need NV12 for 1080p60 to not look like garbage. According to Logitech's site, the Streamcam only does 60FPS with MJPEG and not NV12. Is the Brio the same, or can it do 1080p60 with NV12? In your opinion, what would be better for video quality at 1080p60 if you had to decide between the two?


----------



## EmbodyWisdomToday (Jul 18, 2020)

Michael Graves said:


> Yup. OBS has not moved to implement camera access via MMF. Still using the ancient Direct Show method. 1080p60 or 4k will not work reliably.


Is this something feasible for a future release?  Michael, you seem to know plenty about camera use, configuration, getting multiple cams to work together.  Your posts have helped me progress in my art.  Thank you.  

Until OBS uses MMF, can I shoot and record using a BRIO, then add a media source that would appear as good as quality as the BRIO can shoot?


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Sep 10, 2020)

I wish I found all these threads before I grabbed the brio. I can get 1080p 60 in all the logi software, just not in obs.
but ya'll knew that already.
well, 720p/60 looks ok i suppose.


----------



## Michael Graves (Sep 25, 2020)

Brio works at 1080p60 if you select Video Format = MJPEG. The MJPEG compression reduced the data rate enough to fit across the USB 3.0 link.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Sep 30, 2020)

Michael Graves said:


> Brio works at 1080p60 if you select Video Format = MJPEG. The MJPEG compression reduced the data rate enough to fit across the USB 3.0 link.


I end snip having to get a powered extension cable, it’s glorious.

too bad the gHub is utter garbage. 
especially with 2 logi cameras connected


----------



## ICrazyJI (Oct 6, 2020)

I was having the same issue for a while. I plugged my Brio into a USB 3.0 slot, and then all the options appeared. I’m now at 1080p 60fps again.

Credit to BadIntent Tech Reviews for this information.









						How to fix Logitech Brio not displaying 60 FPS
					

If your Brio is not allowing you to select 60 FPS and only shows 30 FPS, you're in the right place. I demonstrate and explain how to force 60 FPS on the Logi...




					youtu.be


----------



## ttv No Guide Guy (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey idk if this thread is still relevant but I was having similar issues not being able to load my Brio onto the primary OBS core.

I finally found a solution after digging for an hour and a half.

As far as I'm aware, because the Brio's default recording settings are not implemented into obs, the two are not natively compatible and there is a middle-man application required to get it to work. This is Logitech Capture which can be downloaded from here.
https://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/capture

Once you open this software it will try to find the webcam on your computer, if it can't then it's probably not OBS's fault your camera is not working.

If you manage to get your camera pulled up on Logitech Capture, change all the of settings to 1080p and 60fps or less @90 FOV on the logitech Capture software.

Then in the Video Capture Source properties you set the device as "Logi Capture" and then set 
RESOLUTION/FPS Type: Custom
~Same settings that you set in the Logi Capture software.

My reasoning behind believing that this is a compatibility issue between the hardware (brio) and software (obs) directly is when I tried to load the camera without the Logitech Capture settings the "ON" Indication light on the webcam would flicker telling me OBS Found it but some communication between the device and software screwed up and the video capture would remain black. 

I hope this can help someone!


----------

